# 5th NDCC



## 10917 (Sep 29, 2006)

Coyotehunter.net will be holding the states largest 2-day coyote hunting tournament at the Days Inn and Grand Dakota Lodge in Dickinson, North Dakota 11th-13th January 2007. We would like to get you involved with this annual event. There will be hunting and calling seminars both Friday and Saturday nights from 7:30-9:30 pm (mountain time) with hundreds of dollars in door prizes. Seminars are free to tournament contestants and open to the general public for $7 at the door each night. Vendor space is available both nights- call for details. This hunting tournament is a two-day contest, $175 entry per team ($135 if pre-registered before 15DEC06), with 100% payback.

http://www.coyotehunter.net/upload/coyoteclassic.doc
http://www.coyotehunter.net/upload/coyoteclassicrules.doc

4th NDCC results

Another successful Coyote Classic has come and gone. Unlike last year's record cold temperatures, the weather for the 4th Annual North Dakota Coyote Classic, sponsored by Coyotehunter.net, was considered a heat wave with a high of 57 deg. Hosted at the Days Inn and Grand Dakota Lodge in Dickinson, North Dakota January 12 - 14, 2006, this tournament offered over $7000 in cash and prizes, with an additional $500.00 added money from Olcoyote.com. The Calcutta auction headed up by Big "E" Auctioneering generated an additional $2160.00 of which a portion of the proceeds were donated to the United Way of Dickinson, ND.

Unlike most coyote tournaments hosted throughout the state, this year's Coyote Classic offered hunters an opportunity to learn about hunting and calling coyotes from Walt Earl of www.olcoyote.com, from Judith Gap, Montana, The Coyote Doctors, Paul Drayton, Merris Miller and Mendel Miller from MD Outdoor Adventures and Merv Griswold of highplainsoutfitters.com. Go to www.coyotehunter.net for tournament pictures and final tournament results.

The tournament offered prize money and plaques to the teams that brought in the most number of coyotes in two days. Cash prizes were awarded both Friday and Saturday for the largest and smallest coyotes brought in by the 33 two-man teams. This style of tournament, expert lecturers, Calcutta auction, added money and door prizes is one-of-a-kind in the state of North Dakota.

The largest coyote shot on Friday weighed in at 38 lbs, and was taken by father-son team, Tom and Matt Benjamin. The smallest dog for day one weighed 22.7 lbs, and was taken by Kasey Anderson and Kenzie Palczewski. The largest coyote taken Saturday was brought in by Russ Barkeim and Mike Murken, and it weighed in at 34.15 lbs. Tom and Matt Benjamin took the prize again on Saturday, this time for the smallest dog, weighing 21.9 lbs. These teams split $840 for the big dog/little dog contest.

Most of the teams saw at least some coyote action at this year's event. Sixty-six of the best coyote hunters around checked in 61 coyotes, up from last year when 45 coyotes were brought in. The top five teams split purses totaling $6203.00. First place this year went to Tom and Matt Benjamin who brought in a total of 6 coyotes they were awarded $1247.00, Desert Shadow Camo, Dakota Custom Calls and coyote-head trophies. Their team was bought in the Calcutta by Jamie P. Olson, and he won $972.00. Second place, went to Mike and Aaron Anderson for bringing in 5 coyotes with winnings of $1,040.00, Desert Shadow Camo, Dakota Custom Calls and plaques. Denver and Quentin Kitson bought the Anderson father-son team, and their Calcutta earnings paid back $583.00. National Champions Joe Garvin and Kevin Cook won third place with 5 coyotes, awarding them $832.00, Desert Shadow Camo, Dakota Custom Calls and plaques plus an additional $100 from olcoyote.com. They bought their own team at Thursday nights Calcutta auction, and it paid $389.00. Fourth place went to Keith Baer and Dennis Troftgruben with five coyotes (and 1 bobcat). Fourth place put their winnings at $624.00 and plaques. Fifth place winners were Gary and Chuck Riedman with 4 dogs. They won $416.00 and plaques.

Tournament Coordinator, Jamie P. Olson, would like to thank Amy Braun and Terri Thiel of the Dickinson Convention and Visitors Bureau for all their hard work. A special thanks to the following- Jason and Julie Erickson and my wife Jody Olson for all the hard work they did running the tournament; Walt Earl with Olcoyote.com; Travis Osmond with Kings Desert Shadow Camo of Hunting Illustrated; Ed Binstock of Big E Auctioneering; Jeff Rheborg of Varmint Hunter Association; and the Days Inn and Grand Dakota Lodge of Dickinson, ND. Thanks also to Pine Valley Trophy for their original coyote-skull trophies and Dakota Custom Calls handcrafted by Derek Peterson. Thanks to all the contributors and sponsors: Cabellas, Tally Ho, Shooting Chrony Inc., Major Boddikers Crit'R Calls, Don Laubach with E.L.K. Inc., Tom Ward from Dakota Yote, Advanced Decoy Research, Inc., Desert Shadow Camo, Hunting Illustrated, Merv Griswold, Jerry Hunsley maker of Wiley One Predator calls and Max Lorge from Tripleoddbuck.com.

We would like to thank all of you for your help and support, setting up booths, giving seminars, advertisement and donating doors prizes. And special thanks again this year to all the hunters who continue to support this annual event. We hope to see you all again next year.










http://www.coyotehunter.net/upload/06NDCC_RESULTS.doc


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Guys if you want to see what a lot of real good coyote hunters can do in two days this is the tournament for you. The seminars are always knowlegeble and interesting the comeroderie is unmatched and the competiton adds to the fun.

I will be there and hope all of you can make it!


----------



## Tjo987 (Dec 21, 2006)

Why is someone from Minnesota holding a coyote hunting tornament in North Dakota?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Jamie is originally from ND. Why do you have to ask such a horse$*!t question for your first post?

Hats off to Jamie for organizing and running all of the tournaments he does. He puts in a lot of miles and time doing this for us.


----------



## Tjo987 (Dec 21, 2006)

I registered to ask the question.

These kinds of tournaments should be illegal. Killing for prize money is unethical. Cheating is almost universal. They are a black eye for the hunting community.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Jamie moved to minnesota four years ago for his job. He does 99.9% of his coyotes hunting in ND with me.

He runs the tournament because he is the only one that would put the time, energy and money into running such a big tournament in our state.

If you attend the tournament you'll see what i'm talking about


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Tjo987
I'm sorry you feel that way you obvioulsy have not been to a well run tournament. If they aren't for you then don't hunt in them. Calling them unethical is one mans opionion. The sad part is the anti's are starting to get to some of OUR own people your thoughts are just one example on how this is happening.

Your comment of 'Killing for Money" shows me how much you know about the predator hunting world. On that thought process do you believe Animal Control agents that get paid to take care of sheep depredation are unethical?

Lets really sit down and think about what you just wrote i don't know that you meant it all?? :eyeroll:


----------



## Tjo987 (Dec 21, 2006)

I meant exactly what I said, and if you are going to quote me, quote what I actually said. Killing for "prize" money is unethical. Tournaments that award prize money based on body counts are exactly the kind of thing antis look for when they want to give hunters and hunting a bloody nose. I am more than a little concerned that these tournaments give the antis a heavy club with which to beat up on hunters in general.

It is simply commercialized hunting. I put the people who organize these tournaments on the same level as Outfitters and believe they should be subjected to the same scrutiny and regulation as any other commercial hunting operation. Those of you who organize and participate in these tournaments reduce the hunting tradition to the cash you can put in your pocket. In this light, it is you who does not understand predator hunting, or hunting in general. It's not about how many you can kill. You need to step back and seriously evaluate your motivations and why you hunt. You need to be made aware of the dark shadow you cast on the rest of the hunting community.


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

wow I feel dumber reading those comments! You can tell he has now experience or knowledge of these tournments. Before running your mouth do a little more research and you will se how these tournments help out cetain areas with over population of coyotes. You came to the wrong website to B$$ch about it. I think you meant to go to PETA's Website

I would also like to give a big thanks to Jamie and the tournments he coordinates. They are very proffessionally ran and coordinated.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Tjo987 said:


> I put the people who organize these tournaments on the same level as Outfitters and believe they should be subjected to the same scrutiny and regulation as any other commercial hunting operation.


FYI all entry fees at the tournaments I go to pay back 100 % to the participants. The organizer of the tournaments I go to I doubt makes much of a profit (if any) once they give prize money, rent the facility, feed hunters, give door prizes to hunters, etc. If you know of an Elk Outfitter who will pay my check back to me and other hunters I would like their phone number. I do not think they would be considered equal.

What regulations are you talking about? Following game laws? The tournament you are chastising follows game laws in our state.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

There isn't a person in the country that only hunts in tournaments. You can't make a living at it period. Most the guys that hunt the tournaments hunt for fur or for sport and a LOT of it. The tournaments that they hunt in are simply for bragging rights and to push themselves as hard as they can to see what they can do.

Let me ask you this Have you ever participated in a tournament?


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

I agree 100% with what you just posted brad!! I love predator hunting tournments, I don't do it for the money, I do it for fun and competition. I also do predator hunting tournments to meet new people that enjoy the sport as much as I do.


----------



## 10917 (Sep 29, 2006)

Well, looks like I really got this fella worked up. I was reading about your disdain for "prize" money. Would you have the same opinion about trappers putting up fur. They are killing for money. Do you have an opinion about "Bounties" as well? They have been in place in one form or another since 1825. How about Fur Buyers? They make their money off of the death of animals. Are you upset about the financial gain off of sport hunting? Do fishing tournaments bother you as well? How about the Outdoor Network? Last I checked they are all making a living off of killing Bambi as well.

You talk about cheating, have you read the rules? I am going to make the assumption that you have taken the time to do a little research prior to signing up and dazzling us with your love and passion for animals. Do you have any specifics on which regulations established for commercial hunting operations we tournament hunting promoters should follow? Have you read the regulations? Anyone have any bets on this? You hold yourself in such high esteem but I doubt you have taken the time to educate yourself on the subject. I could be wrong though. Making a comment about Brad not knowing or understanding predator hunting seems a bit of a stretch. I have a few seconds to spare, so go ahead and tell us all everything you know about predator hunting. Or hunting in general if that would be easier for you. We all would enjoy that immensely.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

and the crowd comes to a hush  Well put Jamie :beer:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

:toofunny:


----------



## badlander (Dec 15, 2006)

I dont hunt tournments but I wont say anything bad about them. Some people are just that way wanting to gripe out something. So why let them get to you.Just blow it off and he will go away.


----------



## TheDogSlayer1 (Dec 15, 2006)

Tjo987, what did you really hope to accomplish by coming on here and "calling out" the moderator of this forum? You have the right to your opinion but there are ways to be a lot more tactful and still get your point across. I've seen too many guys get on their soap box and preach the unethical stuff only to find out that they have all kinds of skelatons in their closet and aren't as perfect as they think they are. You had to know you were setting yourself up for these kinds of responses, didn't you? I can tell you that most of these guys on this forum would give their "first born child" for the conservation of wildlife (yes, even coyotes) and the last thing they want to do is give the hunting community a black eye. In my opinion, it's comments like you made that give us a black eye.

PS. Were also a very forgiving butch as well, so don't feel you need to leave this forum, just think about who is reading these posts and be a little more tactful. Thank you.


----------



## Centerfire (Jan 13, 2006)

Just a comment - since this contest everyone is supporting so highly is advertised/listed as upcoming events in NATIONAL MAGAZINES such as Predator Extreme (December page 102). I don't expect to hear any of you complain about hunting pressure or NR's any more

(After all contests are not commercialization - right???)


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Centerfire said:


> Just a comment - since this contest everyone is supporting so highly is advertised/listed as upcoming events in NATIONAL MAGAZINES such as Predator Extreme (December page 102). I don't expect to hear any of you complain about hunting pressure or NR's any more
> 
> (After all contests are not commercialization - right???)


Here is why I wouldn't complain about that. These tournaments are pretty spread out in the state both geographically and time-wise. They are also only a one or two day event. I don't think pressure from a tournament like this would have that big of an effect. That is my 2 cents.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

For the most part the NR's all go to the big public land in the grasslands so if you do your homework to get permission on public land it's not a problem. Also pressure wise it's like Fallguy said if you give the area a rest for the week to two weeks after the area has held a tournament you can get back into calling them.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

BTT


----------



## badlander (Dec 15, 2006)

The Web site coyotehunter.net must be down. I have tryed to get on it for a week and cannot get on. Just checking


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

badlander
I just went to http://www.coyotehunter.net/ , the site seems to be working fine. I was able to navigate through it's forums fine.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

btt


----------



## 10917 (Sep 29, 2006)

COYOTE CLASSIC A SUCCESS

Another successful Coyote Classic has come and gone. Unlike last year's heat wave, the weather for the 5th Annual North Dakota Coyote Classic, sponsored by Coyotehunter.net, was considered to be about as good as it gets for coyote hunting. Temperatures hovered around -12 deg. with winds holding about 5 mph from the North West. Hosted at the Days Inn and Grand Dakota Lodge in Dickinson, North Dakota January 11 - 13, 2007, this tournament offered over $9000 in cash and prizes. 
Unlike most coyote tournaments hosted throughout the state, this year's Coyote Classic offered hunters an opportunity to learn about hunting and calling coyotes from Merv Griswold of E.L.K. Inc. and Steve Allan former Furbearer Management Supervisor with 33 years of Coyote and Fox research in the state of North Dakota to his credit. Go to www.coyotehunter.net for tournament pictures and final tournament results.

The tournament offered prize money and plaques to the teams that brought in the most number of coyotes in two days. Cash prizes were awarded both Friday and Saturday for the largest and smallest coyotes brought in by the 33 two-man teams. This style of tournament, expert lecturers, and door prizes is one-of-a-kind in the state of North Dakota. After the seminars on Friday and Saturday we passed out close to $2000 in door prizes with everyone on Saturday night going home with something. I want to thank everyone for the great attendance at the seminars.

The largest coyote shot on Friday weighed in at 36.14 lbs, and was taken by Chad Ulmer and Brandon Peterson. The smallest dog for day one weighed 21.12 lbs, and was taken by Joe Garvin and Kevin Cook. The largest coyote taken Saturday was brought in by Jeff Rheborg and DuWayne Vandenhoek, and it weighed in at 34.09 lbs. Denver and Quentin Kitzan took the prize on Saturday, for the smallest dog, weighing in at 20.10 lbs. These teams took $247 a piece for the big dog/little dog contest totaling $990.

Most of the teams saw at least some coyote action at this year's event. Sixty-six of the best coyote hunters around checked in 84 coyotes, up from last year when 61 coyotes were brought in. A total of 367 coyote where seen during this two day event. The top five teams split purses totaling $4835.00 with an additional $2000 in Desert Shadow Camo merchandise. First place this year went to Gary Will and Kevin Hertz who brought in a total of 9 coyotes they were awarded $1450.00, and $1200 worth of Desert Shadow Camo, and coyote-head trophies. Second place, went to Ross Jepson and Jeb Boltz bringing in 6 coyotes (5:35 pm) with winnings of $1,208.00, along with $400 in Desert Shadow Camo, and plaques. Jeff Rheborg and DuWayne Vandenhoek won third place with 6 coyotes (5:50 pm), awarding them $967.00, and $200 in Desert Shadow Camo, and plaques. Fourth place went to new comers to the "Classic" with five coyotes (3:45) Andrew Johnson and Curt Hanson. Fourth place put their winnings at $725.00 and plaques. Fifth place winners were Denis Troftgruben and Keith Baer with 5 dogs (4:55). They won $483.00 and plaques.

Tournament Coordinator, Jamie P. Olson, would like to thank Amy Braun and Terri Thiel of the Dickinson Convention and Visitors Bureau for all their hard work. A special thanks to the following- Brad Troftgruben and my wife Jody Olson for all the hard work they did running the tournament. I would also like to thank Quinten and Denver Kitzan of Big "K" Industries, and Keith Zastoupil of Keith's Furs; Todd Munford with Kings Desert Shadow Camo; Ed Binstock of Big E Auctioneering; Jeff Rheborg of Varmint Hunter Association; and the Days Inn and Grand Dakota Lodge of Dickinson, ND. Thanks also to Pine Valley Trophy for their original coyote-skull trophies. Thanks to all the contributors and sponsors: Cabellas, Major Boddiker of Crit'R Calls, E.L.K. Inc., Tom Ward from Dakota Yote, Advanced Decoy Research, Inc., Zepps Calls, Redding, Burnham Bros., Bell & Carlson, Burris, Mark Hiekila with Trane, Brent Rueb of Predator Sniper Styx, Merv Griswold, Steve Thompson, Steve Allan, and Jerry Hunsley maker of Wiley One Predator calls.

We would like to thank all of you for your help and support, setting up booths, giving seminars, advertisement and donating doors prizes. And special thanks again this year to all the hunters who continue to support this annual event. We hope to see you all again next year.



























Merv Griswold









Steve Allen









Door Prizes

















1st place Gary Will and Kevin Hertz with 9 coyotes, trophys, $1450, and merchandise from Desert Shadow Camo: 
Pro Hunter Pants
Long sleeve performance Tee Shirts
Short Sleeve Performance Tee Shirts
Outlander Cargo Button Up Shirts
1/4 Zip Fleece Jackets 
Fleece Hood Masks
Hot Grip Fleece Gloves
Hunter Hats
One Year Subscriptions (Hunting Illustrated)









2nd place Ross Jepson and Jeb Boltz with 6 coyotes (5:35pm), plaques, $1208 and 
merchandise from Desert Shadow Camo: 
Pro Hunter Pants
Hi Adventure Long Sleeve Tee Shirts 
Hi Adventure Short Sleeve Tee Shirts
Hot Grip Fleece Gloves
Hunter Hats
One Year Subscriptions (Hunting Illustrated)









3rd place Jeff Rheborg and Dawayne VanDenhoek with 6 coyotes (5:50pm), plaques, $967 and merchandise from Desert Shadow Camo:
Uplander Cargo Shirts
Uplander Cargo Pants
Hunter Hats
One Year Subscriptions (Hunting Illustrated)
2007 Kings Award Winning Calendars (Mule Deer, Elk, Bucks and Bulls or Whitetails)









4th place Andrew Johnson and Curt Hanson with 5 coyotes (3:45pm), plaques and$725









5th place Denis Troftgruben and Keith Baer with 5 coyotes (4:55pm), plaques and $483


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Guys the tournament was a great success and thanks to everyone who came out and competed!!!!!


----------

